# INDOOR Salt storage in south chicago suburbs



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

We have been dealing with wet salt for the past three years and it's beginning to be too much trouble. We were thinking about storing our own salt and at the same time being a distributor to some of the local contractors who are in need of smaller loads for their business. We are thinking about the Chicago Heights area as well as the inner city next to the major expressways. What do you guys in these areas think about an indoor, temperature controlled warehouse that sells bag, treated and straight bulk? Would you come? We are trying to get a gauge of what our brothers in the business are looking for.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

as long as your priced similar to fink industries out of the port of Indiana I am there a little closer for me to drive depending on what part of Chicago Hts.


----------



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

we will be right in line with Frick if not a bit better plus we were thinking of offering a discount for those who buy more than five tons at a time. even if you can't take it with you right away. you could have a revolving account and get it as you need it. This would give a bulk discount and not have to worry about where you will store five or ten tons. What do you think? We'll be in the business/manufacturing district of Chicago Heights. close to the expressway


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

Count me in will you offer clear lane?


----------

